# Barbarians anyone?



## Kelley (Aug 27, 2006)

Anyone watching Barbarians Week on the History Channel? My husband and I can't get enough of babarians! Goths, Vandals, Vikings, Saxons, yeah!!!!


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

That sounds cool...wish I could have caught it!


----------



## rich311k (Jun 24, 2006)

I have been watching them all week. I found them to be interesting and entertaining.


----------



## Kelley (Aug 27, 2006)

hooha said:


> That sounds cool...wish I could have caught it!


It's still going on! Tonight they are featuring the Francs and the Lombards.


----------



## nailalc (Mar 17, 2006)

I've caught the last two evenings, tonights on the Franks was pretty good. I actually watch quite a bit of the history channel. It's very enjoyable and I learn something just about everytime I watch. Thats my was of rationalizing my television watching habits, though my wife sees right through the rationalizing.


----------



## yoink (Aug 31, 2005)

Heck yeah. I've seen the first four and they were excellent.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

I've watched a few of them. Skipped a few because I either know enough about them or didn't find that particular tribe interesting.

The weapons part of it was neat though.


----------

